# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Мартовский Microsoft Security Bulletin

## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for March 2008*
Published: March 11, 2008 

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-014 - MS08-017

*Office:* MS08-014 - MS08-016
*Microsoft Office Web Components, Visual Studio .NET, Microsoft BizTalk Server, Microsoft Commerce Server, Internet Security and Acceleration Server:* MS08-017

_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-014 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Excel Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (949029)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS08-014.mspx
*Множественные уязвимости в Microsoft Excel*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/348385.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в функционале импорта данных в Microsoft Excel. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного .slk файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке Style записей во время открытия файла. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Excel файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке формул. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью Excel файла, содержащего специально сформированную формулу, вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке rich text значений во время импорта данных в приложение. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

5. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке значений условий. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Excel файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

6. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке DVAL записей в BIFF8 файлах. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Excel 2000 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Excel 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Excel 2003 Service Pack 2•	2007 Microsoft Office System
•	Excel 2007•	Microsoft Office Excel Viewer 2003
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats
•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Excel 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1
•	Excel 2007 Service Pack 1•	Microsoft Works 8.0
•	Microsoft Works 8.5
•	Microsoft Works 9.0
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2005
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2006

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-015 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Outlook Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (949031)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS08-015.mspx
*Уязвимость при обработке URI в Microsoft Outlook*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/348382.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке URI в Microsoft Outlook. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью Web сайта или email сообщения, содержащего специально сформированный "mailto:" URI, передать дополнительные параметры командной строки в Outlook и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости пользователь должен нажать на специально сформированную ссылку. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Outlook 2000 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Outlook 2002 Service Pack 3•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Outlook 2003 Service Pack 3•	2007 Microsoft Office System
•	Outlook 2007
*Non-Affected Software:*
•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1
•	Outlook 2007 Service Pack 1

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-016 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Office Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (949030)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS08-016.mspx
*Повреждение памяти в Microsoft Office*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/348383.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке BIFF File Format записей в Excel файлах. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного комментария к ячейке заставить приложение воссоздать поврежденные метаданные, используя указанное злоумышленником смещение, и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке документов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office Excel Viewer 2003
•	Microsoft Office Excel Viewer 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft PowerPoint Viewer 2003
•	Microsoft Visio 2002 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Visio 2003 Viewer
•	Microsoft Word Viewer 2003
•	Microsoft Project 2000 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Project 2002 Service Pack 2
•	2007 Microsoft Office System
•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Office 2008 for Mac

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-017 
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Office Web Components Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (933103)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS08-017.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft Office Web Components*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/348384.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке URL в Microsoft Office Web Components. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки в Microsoft Office Web Components. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
*Office Suite and Other Software*
*Client:* Microsoft Office Web Components 2000
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3 
•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3 
•	Visual Studio .NET 2002 Service Pack 1 
•	Visual Studio .NET 2003 Service Pack 1 

*Server:* 	Microsoft Office Web Components 2000 	 	 
•	Microsoft BizTalk Server 2000 
•	Microsoft BizTalk Server 2002 
•	Microsoft Commerce Server 2000 
•	Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2000 Service Pack 2 

*Non-Affected Software:*
*Office Suite*
•	Microsoft Works 8
•	Microsoft Works 9
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2005
•	Microsoft Works Suite 2006
•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 3
•	2007 Microsoft Office System
•	2007 Microsoft Office System Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft BizTalk Server 2004
•	Microsoft BizTalk Server 2006
•	Microsoft Commerce Server 2000 Service Pack 1, Microsoft Commerce Server 2000 Service Pack 2, and Microsoft Commerce Server 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Commerce Server 2002
•	Microsoft Commerce Server 2007
•	Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2004
•	Internet Security and Acceleration Server 2006

----------

